# Diablo 3 Key kaufen



## waterboy2112 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffed!

ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Thema Diablo 3 Key kaufen..

ich bin von paar Tagen auf ein Gewinnspiel auf Facebook gestoßen und von dort aus auf die folgende Seite gelangt:

*Link entfernt*

Meine Fragen:

1) Ist es legal einen Key online zu kaufen?
2) Falls doch, in welchem der Stores würdet ihr bestellen?
3) Habt ihr denn damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn ja, welche?

Würde euch sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe sein!


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2012)

1. Ja es it legal
2. Blizzard selbst, auf der von dir verlinkten Seite sind nur 2 Verkäufer keine Goldseller: gamesload und gamesrocket


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Joa klar is das legal. Du bekommst deinen Key dann per Email und das Original-Spiel dann irgendwann per Post soweit ich weiß.
Hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht, weil ich das irgendwie unnötig finde, aber dürfte so ablaufen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2012)

Der TE redet von reinen Key-Sellern.

Bei MMO's braucht man eh selten einen Datenträger, da man ja den Installer vom Hersteller runterladen kann. Da nur Keys, und diese in Mengen, gekauft werden, können diese teilweise preiswerter sein. Aber so viel Preiswerter waren die verlinkten Händler nun nicht wirklich.


----------



## myadictivo (13. Mai 2012)

hatte die tage auch post im emailfach. gamestar hat mir netterweise werbung von mmog* zugeschickt. der kaufpreis für nen key beträgt da wohl was um die 45€..
ich denke mal der straßenpreis für die boxed version wird sich da definitiv auch einpendeln. einziger vorteil : lieferzeit von 5-10 minuten.

dafür muss man sich halt den client runterladen, was je nach internet-anschluss bestimmt auch gerne mal einen tag in anspruch nehmen kann. da greif ich lieber zur boxed version..

solange die digitale version nicht wirklich 50% billiger ist, hats einfach mal 0 anreiz für mich sowas zu kaufen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe auch erst was von 45€ irgendwo gelesen, is aber tatsächlich nur für den Key.

Die boxed Version im Laden kostet 59,99€.


----------



## waterboy2112 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community!

Ich habe mich letzten Endes doch dazu entschlossen mir die BF3 Premium Edition zu kaufen! 
Ich habe allerdings bedenken bei meiner Bestellung... es geht um die Seite:

****

Meine Frage an euch:

Habt ihr damit schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht?
Würdet ihr dort bestellen?

Lg Water


----------



## Ultimo01 (20. Juni 2012)

Hi Waterboy,
Ich habe mir BF3 Premium auch schon vor 2 Wochen geholt. Ich habe es einfach über den Origin Client gekauft (dann wirst du auf die ofizielle HP weitergeleitet). Bedenkenloses Bezahlen Via Kreditkarte.

Ich kann BF3 Premium nur Empfehlen.

P.s. ich würde ja gerne den link posten, allerdings ist der Origin Store gerade Down!


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mir btw. dazu Impressum der verlinkten Seite, sowie die Email-Adresse des TE-Accounts anschaue, bin ich sogar fast versucht, andere Handlungen auszuführen. Bspw. wegen dem dreisten kostenlosen Werbe-Versuch ist die URL jetzt erstmal im Filter. Weitere Schritte behalten wir uns vor. Werbeanzeigen können über unsere Anzeigeabteilung gebucht werden - Die Kontaktdaten entnimmst du unserem Impressum. 

Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis.


----------

